# Guter Bindestock



## perchcatcher (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leutz ich wollte mir mal bald einen neuen Bindstock kaufen aber ich weiß net recht welchen. Ich hatte den *Danvise Innovation Cam* ins Auge gefasst nur ich kann nicht so recht glauben das so stabil ist was hab ihr für erfahrungen mit dem ding? Oder könnt ihr mir einen anderen empfehlen ?

MFG
Perchcatcher;+


----------



## Stingray (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Hallo perchcatcher

Einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen  . Hier mal ein Beispiel Bindestock Danvise??? .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ace (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Das Ding ist in der Preisklasse ausser Konkurenz !!!
Ansonsten wurde schon viel darüber philosophiert...stabil ist der auf jeden Fall !!


----------



## perchcatcher (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Ich weiß auch wie man sucht!:q


----------



## Bondex (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Der Danvise ist der einzig vernünftige!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Danvise ist vollkommen OK. Ich binden auch schon eine Zeit lang damit und ich muss sagen das er sehr Stabil ist und jeden Haken hält.


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen !


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Den Stock den Du im Auge hast, kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
Es gibt sicher teurere Bindestöcke, aber deswegen nicht besser im praktischen Gebrauch.

Der Danvice ist nicht gerade klein, aber die Hemmung für die  Rotationsfunktion ist sehr gut einstellbar, ebenso die Vorspannung für die Haken-Klemmbacken.

Ich schätze an dem Danvice, das er so Robust und ergonomisch sinnvoll ist.

Unstabil ist meiner Meinung nach nur die Bobbinablage.  

Aber wenn ich das in den Zusammenhang bringe, was ich bis jetzt vom Fliegenbinden mitbekommen habe, ist das Ablegen eines Bobbins mehr ein mentales Problem.|supergri 
Also, ich brauche die auch nicht so richtig.

Wenn Du diesen Stock kaufen willst, suche unbedingt nach einem Angebot mit der Bodenplatte und Du kannst Dir die umständliche Geschichte mit der Tischklemme sparen.


R.R.|wavey:


----------



## perchcatcher (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Ich hole mir warscheinlich den hier.

<a href="hrefhttp://www.morefly.com/shop/product_info.php/cPath/893/products_id/25000?osCsid=0c1cf8dc80ced5a2f4fb6164b379ddfc">Hier isser</a>|rolleyes


----------



## perchcatcher (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Kann das ding kein HTML ?


----------



## gofishing (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Nimm am besten gleich die Version wo nur noch der "extension arm" dabei ist.
http://www.morefly.com/shop/product...25015?osCsid=0c1cf8dc80ced5a2f4fb6164b379ddfc

Sonst wird es bei kleinen Größen mehr als eng beim tüddeln.

TL

Ralph


----------



## perchcatcher (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Die kleinsten Fliegen die momentan binde haben einen #15 Haken.

P.s. Ich bin zu geizig


----------



## perchcatcher (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Ich habe noch eine Universal Bodenplatte von einem anderen Bindestock gefunden.

Ist die "Hauptstange" dicker als 12mm dann muss ich mir eine neue Kaufen


----------



## Ace (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

nein sie ist dünner als 12mm.
Aber du hast recht Html kann der Stock wirklich nicht...habs probiert ... ehrlich


----------



## gofishing (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Bytes werden noch gehalten.#6 
Aber bei bit´s bleibt er auf der Strecke.#c 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Torsten Rühl (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Für den Danvise gibt es auch sehr schönes Zubehör wie z.b. den Abfalleimer.
Und das auch zu ganz fairen Preisen.

Aber ich hab da auch noch ne Frage: Die Feder ist doch wohl festhalten der MAterialien da aber wie mach ich die fest?


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

@ Torsten

Nicht so einfach das zu beschreiben,
ich versuche mich hier aber trotzdem mit einer Erklärung:

Eine links oder rechts gewickelte Spiralfeder kann man in der Art eines Schraubengewindes in einen Kreis fügen, indem man ein Ende der Spiralfeder etwas aufbiegt und das etwas herausstehende Ende kurz vor dem anderen Ende der Spiralfeder einfügt und dann die Enden zusammen dreht.
Die Windungen bauen in dem Bereich der Fügung etwas ballig auf.
15-20 Umdrehungen genügen aufgrund der Reibung für einen Kraftschluss.

Eigendlich ziemlich knieflig.
Nix für jeden Tag.

R.R.|wavey:


----------



## Stingray (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Ich benutze den Danvise auch, aber ich kann nicht binden. Meine Fliegen sehen immer schei... aus  . Den Forellen und Saiblingen hat es bis jetzt nicht gestört. Irgentwann wird es so weit sein, das mir auch eine selbst gebundene Fliege gefällt. Aber bis dahin wird mir der Danvise gut Dienste leisten. Werde gleich mal ein paar Boardfliegen einstellen, dann weißt Du was ich meine.

GrußThomas


----------



## südlicht (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Hai, du "Licht-unter-den-Scheffel-steller" :q

Die sind doch top, kann nicht begreifen, was du gegen deine Fliegen hast... |kopfkrat 

Weiter so! 

Tight lines, 
Eric


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> ich versuche mich hier aber trotzdem mit einer Erklärung:
> 
> Die Windungen bauen in dem Bereich der Fügung *etwas ballig *auf.
> 15-20 Umdrehungen genügen *aufgrund der Reibung für einen Kraftschluss*.
> ...



|uhoh: ......... Mensch Gernot....... ging das nicht etwas einfacher |supergri 
Ballig, kraftschlüssig (etwas ungenau formuliert - entweder *reibungsschlüssige*, oder *kraftschlüssige Verbindung *|supergri )....... Wir sind hier nicht im ersten Semester Maschinenbau an der FH Hamburg |supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Also Thomas, ich finde die Fliegen super#6,

@Vossi, ja, ja, ich ahnte schon wer da aus dem Knick kommen würde |supergri 
Wie wars auf Rügen?:m 

Gernot#h


----------



## Ace (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

"Ein Diggler auf Rügen" ??? Oha, da will ich auch wat von hören


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

Moin Ace, 
bestimmt kommt sowas wie: Ich war ja gar nicht fischen 

Schönen Wochenstart...

Gernot#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> |supergri
> Wie wars auf Rügen?:m
> 
> Gernot#h



#6 #6 #6 #6 einfach traumhaft !!!



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> bestimmt kommt sowas wie: Ich war ja gar nicht fischen


  #6 #6 auch das ist korrekt :q 

es gibt trotzdem etwas zu erzählen......aber lieber nicht hier......nachher werde ich noch wiedererkannt 

Details gibt es bei einem gemeinsamen Fischen #h #h


----------



## Stingray (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guter Bindestock*

@ Südlicht und Rausreißer

Die Magnus sind O.K. Aber die anderen beiden |gr: . In jeder Fliege sind je zwei Hechelpaare eingebunden. Und die sollen genau nebeneinander sein, also parallel, und nicht wie ein Fächer, wie bei mir :c .

Gruß Thomas


----------

